# John Saul



## WiCkEd (Jul 8, 2004)

Anyone else a fan of his? I've only read a few of his books, but they always seem to have a lot of good twists. He has a damn good talent for end of chapter hooks.


----------



## Chris (Jul 24, 2004)

My aunt would read John Saul's novels, and me being a big fan of horror novels when I was younger, would eat up as many as I could!

My favourite would probably be The Homing, although I can barely remember it. Black Lightning, Hellfire, Suffer the Children were great reads too. His books I found, to be very fast paced and fun. I haven't read him in a while though.


----------



## WiCkEd (Jul 25, 2004)

Speaking of, the last one of his I read was The Homing. Definately a good book. I've got a stack of his books that my mom picked up from a used bookstore, I'll probably end up reading them all.


----------



## JSneddon (Jul 26, 2004)

I'll third the nomination.  I haven't read many of his books, but the ones I have read were worth the time.

I'd definately read anything else of his if I had the chance.


----------



## Lynn (Sep 25, 2004)

Woops!

Looks like I'm late. I started a discussion on John Saul and then started looking through the post and found this one. :lol: 

I've read a lot of John Saul book. I've just reread Guardian.
My post was for a discussion of his work and techniques. Thought it would be education to dissect a great one's work.

Lynn


----------



## WiCkEd (Oct 1, 2004)

Sounds good, I'll post some stuff about the ones a read later. Too tired right now. Go ahead and start though!


----------



## brockDXD (Oct 20, 2004)

Ive read a few of his books and i liked them all. Im sitting here trying to remember the titles but i cant recall. I know the God Project was pretty good. And 'the presence' i enjoyed also, that was the first of his books i read.


----------

